# Michigan Tribal Waterfowl regulations



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

This part of the consent decree was left out because it had to be negotiated with the feds. Also the government and the tribes like to keep negotiations like this quite because it can "complicate things" if the public becomes aware.

75 Day season ....15 Sept-1Dec....10 bird limit.. No more than 5 hen Mallards, 5 black ducks, 5 canvasback,5 redhead, 5 bluebills,etc.

I know we are not allowed to discus stuff like this and the moderators will likely close this thread.Info from the sault tribe paper


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

where did you find this info? I have a friend I want to get into waterfowl hunting then the other day he asked me what he needed for a lisc. and I told him, then he proceeds to tell me, "I'll have to check with the tribe what I need" I didn't even know he was a Native ( no offense intended). This guy is a great friend of mine and he really wants to get into ducks & geese, so any info I can pass along would be great. May be a great guy to have in the boat...:evil:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Zorba said:


> This part of the consent decree was left out because it had to be negotiated with the feds. Also the government and the tribes like to keep negotiations like this quite because it can "complicate things" if the public becomes aware.
> 
> 75 Day season ....15 Sept-1Dec....10 bird limit.. No more than 5 hen Mallards, 5 black ducks, 5 canvasback,5 redhead, 5 bluebills,etc.
> 
> I know we are not allowed to discus stuff like this and the moderators will likely close this thread.Info from the sault tribe paper


 
Hopefully that's on tribal property only.....:evilsmile


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope its not just tribal property. i know guy who can shoot 10 or 15 geese in the regular season when we can only shoot 2!!!!!


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, so the Tribal people can shoot 5 deer a year; 2 turkey's; 200 lbs of walleye and now ducks?? It has to be only in certain areas? I mean, for the deer the indian american's have to be in certain counties. I assume it would be the same for ducks & geese. I really thought the waterfowl being "federal" that they couldn't do that.

It is what it is. Do you know where you found that? I am very curious.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zorba said:


> This part of the consent decree was left out because it had to be negotiated with the feds. Also the government and the tribes like to keep negotiations like this quite because it can "complicate things" if the public becomes aware.
> 
> 75 Day season ....15 Sept-1Dec....10 bird limit.. No more than 5 hen Mallards, 5 black ducks, 5 canvasback,5 redhead, 5 bluebills,etc.
> 
> I know we are not allowed to discus stuff like this and the moderators will likely close this thread.Info from the sault tribe paper


 
You forgot the best part of baiting and using live ducks as decoys.....


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Federal Regulations Pg. 6. Read further to see birds taken. This is subsistence hunting.



Should you have other sources I'd like to see them.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Frank that link isnt working.

Even though the Natives are allowed to take more birds, total harvest numbers will be a very small percentage of the number of ducks taken by all the non-native hunters in this state. 

This is like getting upset because the limits in Canada are higher than they are here, even though the number of ducks killed in Canada is a fraction of the number of ducks killed in the U.S. 

But with that said I am sure most of the posts in this thread will continue to be guys crying that "they can shoot more ducks than me, its not fair" :sad:


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Duckman Racing said:


> Frank that link isnt working.
> 
> Even though the Natives are allowed to take more birds, total harvest numbers will be a very small percentage of the number of ducks taken by all the non-native hunters in this state.
> 
> ...


I am all for people who do whatever via the treaty of 1836 in order to preserve their heritage, emulate a part of their history, or in some rare cases provide sustinence for their family.

I just have an issue with the guys who do it because "they can" and because they use it not for any of the previous mentioned reasons, but because they are doing it to appear to be the king **** waterfowler.

As far as the duck numbers, you may be very surprised to know how many ducks and geese are killed under tribal permits, in localized area it can be devastating to the populations...case in point, wahpole island and any of the other various "hunt clubs" that are operated on the Canadian side in Ontario.

As far as Canada harvesting a small fraction....I wouldn't call 1.7 million birds on average a small fraction, especially considering the bulk of that is from 3 provinces. However in comparison, the Mississippi Flyway typically harvests about 6 million plus.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

BigR said:


> As far as Canada harvesting a small fraction....I wouldn't call 1.7 million birds on average a small fraction, especially considering the bulk of that is from 3 provinces. However in comparison, the Mississippi Flyway typically harvests about 6 million plus.


 According to this report the canadian harvests for 2007 and 2008 were just over 1.2 million ducks. The US harvest for 2007 was 14.6 million ducks and 2008 was 13.7 million ducks. Hunters in Canada kill less than 10% of the ducks that hunters in the US kill, maybe its not a small fraction, but it is a small percentage.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

BigR said:


> As far as Canada harvesting a small fraction....I wouldn't call 1.7 million birds on average a small fraction, especially considering the bulk of that is from 3 provinces. However in comparison, the Mississippi Flyway typically harvests about 6 million plus.


If your considering the western provinces of Alberta, Sask and Manitoba, a good percentage of those birds are harvested by american hunters. The native take in waterfowl is drop in the bucket. Like others, i dont like when a resource gets abused, seen it way to often, however gov't hands are tied.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I am all for people who do whatever via the treaty of 1836 in order to preserve their heritage, emulate a part of their history, or in some rare cases provide sustinence for their family.


No problem with that, now if I just knew one.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

exactly where in the 1836 treaty does it also allow for Casinos?

I say, either sustinence hunting and fishing priveleges, or Casinos.

PICK ONE. Total hypocrisy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Where do I find some Native Americans to take goose hunting :evil:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

It can hurt a local spot. I have seen it first hand. I won't name any spot in particular, but the Natives used to be allowed to hunt year round if memory serves, and there was no limits. I had a spot I hunted and it was on a reservation. A ways to drive for me, but it was a place to hunt. It was good for maybe a day or two if you could hit the migration first. Then the locals shot it out. I still scout there now and then and there is a fraction, a very small fraction of the birds there that use it. The really sad thing was, a lot of the locals simply shot them because they could, they did not retrieve them. Granted, they eventually got in trouble for that, but the damage was done. To bad, it is a great area for ducks, just over hunted and the birds changed the route they take. 

Now don't blast me for simply noting a personal experience. I am all for giving Native Americans more rights, after all, they were here first, and they are the ones that got screwed out of their land by us. In reading some history books one can learn that Indians were some of the best conservationists around back before the white man invaded. The current generation of Native Americans simply are the same as us with privleges. But I admire and respect them if they want to keep their culture alive. I am sure we can deal with it. We have been for the last century.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Federal Regulations Pg. 6. Read further to see birds taken. This is subsistence hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Should you have other sources I'd like to see them.


From pg. 6
(d) Grand Traverse Band of Ottawa and
Chippewa Indians, Suttons Bay,
Michigan (Tribal Members Only)
In the 199596 migratory bird
seasons, the Grand Traverse Band of
Ottawa and Chippewa Indians and the
Service first cooperated to establish
special regulations for waterfowl. The
Grand Traverse Band is a self-governing,
Federally recognized Tribe located on
the west arm of Grand Traverse Bay in
Leelanau County, Michigan. The Grand
Traverse Band is a signatory Tribe of the
Treaty of 1836. We have approved
special regulations for Tribal members
of the 1836 treatys signatory Tribes on
ceded lands in Michigan since the
198687 hunting season.
For the 200910 season, the Tribe
requests that the Tribal member duck
season run from September 20, 2009,
through January 18, 2010. A daily bag
limit of 15 would include no more than
3 pintail, 2 canvasback, 1 hooded
merganser, 3 black ducks, 5 wood
ducks, 3 redheads, and 7 mallards (only
3 of which may be hens).
For Canada and snow geese, the Tribe
proposes a September 1 through
November 30, 2009, and a January 1
through February 8, 2010, season. For
white-fronted geese and brant, the Tribe
proposes a September 20 through
November 30, 2009, season. The daily
bag limit for Canada and snow geese
would be 10 and the daily bag limit for
white-fronted geese and including brant
would be 5 birds. We further note that
based on available data (of major goose
migration routes), it is unlikely that any
Canada geese from the Southern James
Bay Population will be harvested by the
Tribe.
For woodcock, the Tribe proposes a
September 1 through November 14,
2009, season. The daily bag limit will
not exceed five birds. For mourning
doves, snipe, and rails, the Tribe
proposes a September 1 through
November 14, 2009, season. The daily
bag limit would be 10 per species.
All other Federal regulations
contained in 50 CFR part 20 would
apply. The Tribe proposes to monitor
harvest closely through game bag
checks, patrols, and mail surveys.
Harvest surveys from the 200607
hunting season indicated that
approximately 15 Tribal hunters
harvested an estimated 112 ducks and
50 Canada geese.
We propose to approve the Grand
Traverse Band of Ottawa and Chippewa
Indians requested 200910 special
migratory bird hunting regulations.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> PICK ONE. Total hypocrisy.


Yup.....just like when they bitch about teams with indian names or themes, like 'redskins' or "mohawks".......but they'll put their "tribal icons' outside their casinos in neon lights......

Wont get one nickel of my money!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Well written post, BellyUp, but I have to take exception to the "Indians were good conservationists" statement.
Do you know how they got their Buffalo? Like all people, they were resourceful.
They would start praire fires, causing the Buffalo to stampede, then they would guide the herd until it ran off a cliff.
My guess is 50% of the meat was unusable, bruised and buried under tons of animals. That doesn't sound like stewardship to me.

And about the past, I am getting really tired of the I have to feel guilty about what happened 250 years ago mentality. I wasn't there.

When is the set time so we can all stop feeling guilty, and move on?
10 more years, 50? There is an element of this country that wants it to be forever.
I never hear any symapthy for European families that were slaughtered, it's only the poor indians I hear about.
With all due respect, other conquered, primitive peoples (Vietnamese, Hmong, etc) have found a way to thrive in our modern culture. 

Sorry if I've offended anyone, I genuinely like their company, and I know a few Pottowatamis. They have to get their collective act together.

And, I'll say it again: Either have Casinos and forfeit the sustinence hunting gimme, or do it traditionally, without the slots.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's a line from Big Franks post that I find interesting:

"Harvest surveys from the 2006&#8211;07
hunting season indicated that
approximately 15 Tribal hunters
harvested an estimated 112 ducks and
50 Canada geese."

Come on, really? This is what the result of subsistance hunting with generous season dates and bag limits was? We're making a big deal over 162 waterfowl? That's an average of less than 11 birds per hunter for the entire season. Geesh, somebody needs to teach those native boys how to hunt! Or is it, as I suspect, that the actual number of hunters and their take versus what was reported are two drastically different figures? Couldn't they at least make an effort to get accurate data?


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

C,mon guys your talking about a very small percentage in the overall duck harvest. Besides how much of your taxes and what have you go to the native american people who in this whole big scheme of things got the royal shaft. How come we didnt have a native american president before a black president, and btw can we see on the horizon a native american president. Such selfishness i hear on this post. You guys arent beefin about the free cell phone and the welfare and food stamps that alot of these lazy good for nothing american people are getting, dont forget housing subsidies and free auto repair, etc etc. Your talking about some hunting rights that they owned first anyway!! I just cant see if the native americans harvest more ducks thats you wont get a fair opportunity to harvest your fair share. Seems a bit narrow minded to me.


----------

